# Rudys Radial 5



## dreeves (Dec 20, 2009)

I am making 2 more radial 5 engines as gifts for 2 very good friends. I will post pictures as the build goes on. I have started on the cylinders first got some work done but got a lot more to go about 2.5 hours in the 12 cylinders so far. I will post pictures later today. I got to get back to clearing the 16 inches of snow that fell yesterday


----------



## dreeves (Dec 20, 2009)

Got some photos of the work done so far

Clyinders cut to length.






Drilling first hole





Second Hole with larger drill prior to reaming





Reaming .500





Setup to cut the register for the Crankcase. I used two indicators to make cutting 12 cylinders much easier.









12 cylinders ready for more work





More to come


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 20, 2009)

dreeves  said:
			
		

> More to come



Goodie! Goodie!

Guess you got the snow cleared. Me too. Happily the sun came out to work the driveway some.

2 more? Is there a build thread of ones you've done? Or a pic?


----------



## dreeves (Dec 20, 2009)

Zee, I think this link will work. If not search "my radial 5"

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3593.msg36025#msg36025


----------



## dreeves (Dec 20, 2009)

More done on the cylinders. I made a manderal to hold the part via the .500 dia hole to turn the outside to .938. I will also use it to turn the fins latter on. Got all 12 done in about 1 hour.














All Done for know





I will Buy .0005 over


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 20, 2009)

I might have felt okay if you'd said 1 in an hour....but 12?
That and shoveling 16" today? You must have cheated. You have a snowblower don't you?


----------



## dreeves (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes I did cheat with a snow blower.


----------



## dreeves (Jan 17, 2010)

I got some more done on the cylinders today
First pictires are drilling the 6 exhaust holes 






















Next switched to another fixture to hold the cylinder






Indicating the Cylinder to center ( I only showed 3 views it was to hard to get the rear shot)














Drilling the cylinder head holes














Next is tapping the 48 holes in the 12 cylinders. Im making 2 extra just incase


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 17, 2010)

:bow:


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking good!
Tapping hole and surface grinding are the 2 shop things I least favor.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 17, 2010)

Building for friends? You are a friend indeed! 

Chuck


----------



## dreeves (Feb 15, 2010)

Got some work done on the Radial 5 build. I got the 12 cylinders tapped thats 48 holes. 

Here is the holder I made to hold the cylinder for drilling and tapping the head holes













Here Im setup with a spring center and tap wrench to tap the 48 holes 2-56.





I will be starting on the crankcase soon and will post some pictures of that setup as well.


----------



## dreeves (Feb 15, 2010)

Well It has started to snow again so got started on the crankcase's for the two engines. 

Here are is what I started with.





Cut each side 72 degrees apart in 3 steps of .050 and the last .038 deep. 





Next I centered the crankcase on the bore and center drilled all 5 cylinder holes and then drilled the holes to .625 dia. I cheated on the .625 I used a 4 flute endmill to cut it.





All 5 holes to .625









Next Step was to drill and tap the holes for the cylinders thats another 40 holes. I hate to tap. :wall:





All holes drilled and tapped. ;D





Here are the 2 crankcases almost complete got 10 more holes to drill and tap in both.









More to come.


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 15, 2010)

That's some nice looking work, there.

Dean


----------



## dreeves (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Dean.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice stuff.
I managed to turn a half-inch length of aluminum yesterday ;D


----------



## cfellows (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't even manage the energy to build one of these for myself... and you're building 2 for friends. I envy your energy and your sense of philanthropy!

Chuck

PS... your machining skills aren't bad, either!  :bow:


----------



## putputman (Feb 15, 2010)

dreeves, keep the pics and descriptions coming. I am building my first radial five and a look at your fixtures can sure help.

You must get along pretty good with 2-56 taps. I have tapped 65 holes already on my first engine and I have a lot of parts to go yet.

I look at a photo of your first engine (a beauty) and it give me drive to keep going.


----------



## dreeves (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks putputman. I have built one Radial 5 and one Radial 10. I had all the fixtures to build the engine so building 2 at the same time saves time on the setups. Thanks Chuck for the kind words. The two engines are going to one very long time friend and one who has done many good thing most recient for me. They will be suprised they dont know there are being built.


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 15, 2010)

You're making excellent progress on your engines. I have never tried more than one at a time but with all the fixtures I'm sure it knocks the time down significantly.
gbritnell


----------



## dreeves (Feb 15, 2010)

The time it takes to make the fixtures it will save you time later on in the progress. I made the Cylinder fixture first and have used it to make 27 cylinders. The fixture holds it for all the turnings. The second fixture holds it for the drilling and tapping. One setup and keep making parts. Thank god both fixtures are easy to make.


----------



## dreeves (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry for the delay. The snow if finally gone.
I made more chips today I had 5 disks of 2 inch by 1.200 thick cut and am ready to make the valve chambers. 
This is what I started with






Whats funny with having the disks cut was that the person that cut them is going to be one of the guys getting one of the engines.

I started with facing one side and drilling then boring the hole to .750dia to accept the brass bushing.





I than cut the brass bushing to dia. and then cut them to length.








Noice the paper as a shim. The brass is 1.024 dia. I used a 1.0625 collet and wound the paper around the brass to make up the difference.

The next step was to press the bushings into the valve body. I used the mill vise to press them in





This is the parts after the press job.





I did not take pictures of the next step. Im sorry I know you like pictures. :big:
I returned the body back to the chuck and faced one side and then drilled then reamed the .500dia hole for the valve. I then cut the register to fit the crankcase.

The next step is to cut the valve body to the 1.500 dia with a .0625 flange. I used the same fixture I used to drill the cylinder holes. I added a piece on the back to fit the .500dia on the rear to hold the valve body tight to the fixture.

























Starting to cut the valve body





One done





Two done





Till I get more time ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 13, 2010)

dreeves  said:
			
		

> Till I get more time



I hope you do soon. Going to be tough though. Spring is around the corner!


----------



## putputman (Mar 13, 2010)

dreeves, got a question for you. 

I ordered the book and built the engine. When I run it, it wants to practically jump off the workbench. Even at moderate speeds. I suppose the design is naturally unbalanced. 

When I watched the radial five that was posted here, it looked very smooth. How does yours run?


----------



## dreeves (Mar 13, 2010)

Putputman, The 5 cylinder runs very smooth at low RPM and at higher RPM's it will jump alittle. The 10 Clyinder jumps around a little more. Both run well. You may have something a little off. I had thought about putting a counter ballance on the crank to dampen the affect.

Do you have a video to share so I can see whats it looks like.


----------



## putputman (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll try to post a video tomorrow evening or Monday.


----------



## kvom (Mar 14, 2010)

The crankcase/cylinders look a lot like the Halo I built - same size and 2-56 screws. Definitely a lot of drilling and tapping. The rest is different.  I'm liking the build.


----------



## dreeves (Mar 14, 2010)

I have the plans for the halo and it will be my next build. I got most of the materal fof the build. I was watching you build great job


----------



## eskimobob (Mar 14, 2010)

Very impressive :bow:


----------



## dreeves (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is a video of the first radial 5 built about 2 years ago

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXtLwnNkob4[/ame]


----------



## dreeves (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is the Radial 5's big brother the Radial 10

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdeK2hED-7s[/ame]


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow Dave, those engines look great...and the sound is unbelievable. Very nice.


----------



## dreeves (Mar 14, 2010)

I cant wait to get all 4 of them running at the samt time.


----------



## putputman (Mar 14, 2010)

O.K. dreeves, I just watched your radial five and it is smoother than mine. Your base is lager and maybe heavier. That would help.

I have mine mounted on a piece of corian that eventually will be mounted in a larger piece of wood. I may have to pour some lead in the base for weight.

Hope this loads O.K.




Do you have any hints to make it settle down?


----------



## metalmad (Mar 14, 2010)

hi putput 
sounds great 
very grunty, love it
Pete


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 15, 2010)

putputman, I cant recall ,have you balanced the propeller? That mightr make a difference.


 Ron


----------



## dreeves (Mar 15, 2010)

putputman, I did not balance the prop. The engine is built to the plans. The base being larger I think helps but to its mass. The black it coran as well with woos around. I hope this helps


----------



## dreeves (Mar 15, 2010)

lack of ridgity of the base may also be the cause of the bounce.


----------



## dreeves (Mar 30, 2010)

Got more done on the 2 engines over the weekend. I was able to make the 10 cylinder heads. I have pictures of the drilling but not the lathe work as it is straight forward turning.

Here I have the vertical 5c holder to drill the 4 bolt holes for a clearance holes for the 2-56 bolts




You can see the homemade stop in the collet. 

Here is a picture of the stop out of the collet. I made it with a removable tip so I could do many types of ends to fit what I need.





After drilling the hole for the bolt holes I mounted the heads to a fixture that holds the heads vertical so the .125dia holes for the intake tubes.

Here is the fixture in the mill ready to start.





I center drilled all the heads 






Then I drilled the .125dia holes 






I than remounted the 5c holder to drill the center hole to the intake hole. sorry I dont have any pictures of that.

Here are pictures of what I have done so far


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks great Dave.
I liked the tip/idea for the collet stop.
I've been appreciating more and more these kinds of aids.


----------



## dreeves (Mar 30, 2010)

Zee, It works great when I use small dia collets I can turn the tip to just smaller that the dia of the collet.


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 7, 2010)

That's alot of nice parts Dave.

I really like this engine.


----------



## metalmad (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking fantastic


----------



## dreeves (Jul 11, 2010)

Got some new work done in between the honey do list.

I started with setting up the part in the 5c spin Index. I needed to align the cylinder hole at top dead center and flat. I made a piece to fit the bore of the Block and put it in the quill and lowered it into the bore which aligned it to the quill.










I then milled the 5 flats to hold the transfer tubes









Next step is to drill the tube holes





Next is to drill the 10 2-52 holes and then tap them





The last thing to do was to drill and tap the 10-32 hole for the air intake





Got both valve bodys done next thing to do it the rotary valve's which area i job in them self.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 11, 2010)

March to July...that was some honey-do list. :big:
Glad you're back at it.


----------



## dreeves (Jul 18, 2010)

Back at it again today. Thank god its a little bit cooler in the basement. 98 degree's outside with what feels like 100 percent humidy.

I worked on the intake tube base parts I need 10 of them so I used autocad to get the numbers I needed to make 5 at a time.






This is after the holes in 5 of the parts were done. 





Now I need to make them to size. Again I used Autocad to plot where I need to be. digital Readout sure helps make things easier.









Here Is a picture of the parts cut out still on the fixture





Here is a picture of some of the parts. So many small bolts 100 plus 2-56 bolts.





I also made the crank bushings. Here is a picture of the bushings one set is already in the one nose cone the other need to be installed.





Carl I should have had breakfast the burger was not at all good :big: :big:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 18, 2010)

dreeves  said:
			
		

> Carl I should have had breakfast the burger was not at all good



That's a real bummer. It's a diner after all. I'd noticed you hadn't finished it and was thinking you were just keeping your trim shape. (I'll eat everything in front of me...if I like it.) I hope that doesn't put you off from the diner. :big:

And yeah...it has been really hot around here.

I really enjoyed seeing your engines...and I learned a few things too!


----------



## dreeves (Jul 18, 2010)

Zee, The diner is fine. Just no burger next time. Stay Cool 90's all week


----------



## dreeves (Sep 3, 2010)

Well all is well with the finger so it was back into the shop to make some chips.

I started with a new shop tool. I needed to mount an indicator to my tail stock to be able to accurately drill to depth. On my tail stock I had a hole where white lead was put for use with dead centers. I was told by a my old shop teacher that it was the best. I drilled the hole to the tap size for the 3/8 bolt. I then made the holder from aluminum. The .500 shaft is locked into place with a barrel lock. It worked great to bore the .1875 holes .430 deep into the rear of the pistons of the Radial 5






Now for the engine parts.

I started with .500 dia brass rod in my collet. First was to face it






The next step was to bore the .1875 dia hole .430 deep. time to put the new tool to work.





The next thing was to drill the wrist pin .09375. I used my spin indexer to hold the rod. I cheated when moving the center drill into location. Instead of using the edge finer I just moved the piston over to just touch the center drill and then moved 1/2 the dia which was .0625. 






I then moved back to the lathe and cut the piston close to the finished length. I will then face them to the final length. I hope to finish them this weekend by cutting the bottom into the oval shape the .430 deep hole done earlier will speed the process.





I will need to make another fixture to hold the piston for the final job. I will post more pictures as I make the parts

Here is a picture of the 10 pistons and 10 cylinders


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice looking parts Dave. Quite the collection.


----------



## dreeves (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Carl. Let me know when your ready for the diner


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 3, 2010)

dreeves  said:
			
		

> Let me know when your ready for the diner



Funny that. I was thinking about that today. I was thinking when I got the loco running of calling you for a diner and seeing that Upshur of yours.

No loco...no diner. :big:


----------



## dreeves (Sep 3, 2010)

your loco does that count :big: :big:


----------



## JackG (Sep 4, 2010)

After following this thread for a bit I remembered a radial aircraft engine that I saw at NAMES about 10 years ago in which the crank was stationary and attached to the aircraft frame, and the cylinders rotated (I think this type of engine was used on very early WW1 biplanes). Has anyone ever seen an air powered model of this type? I think that would be a very interesting engine to build.

Jack


----------



## dgjessing (Sep 4, 2010)

Not particularly sophisticated, but I did this one: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fnp-lbJaOQI[/ame]


----------



## dreeves (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is the link to my origional engine I built for myself.At the time I did not take photos when making this engine. When I statred the 2 engines for my friends I figured I would start a new build in progress.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3593.msg36025#msg36025


----------



## dreeves (Sep 9, 2010)

Got some work done over the long weekend. Here is the fixture to mill the relief in the piston for the rod.








I made the fixture with a split along one side to clamp the piston in the vise the pin aligns the piston to mill the relief in the right direction. The pin is removed prior to milling. The center hole was done in the lathe to speed the cutting the slot. The cutter was moved .096 then the cutter is dropped to down to cut the slot the table was then moved to the other top at depth to complete it.

Here is a picture on the first cut





Sorry I did not take a picture of the second cut. 

A$ll to pistons are done so I moved on to the crank disk which holds the master rod and the slave rods. 
These were made to print then I rembered that the pins were a pain to make as they are .09375 with a 2-56 thread. I did a quick check with auto cad to see if I could open then up to .125. With the part drawn as a solid in autocad I found that making the pins .125 would not cause and interference issues I went and remade them with .125 holes on top with 2-56 threads on the bottom. The pins were so much easer to make. I just drilled the .125 dia rod with a .086 clearence hole and cut to length. 
Here are pictures of the finished crank disk's and pins along with one of the cranks.


----------



## dreeves (Sep 9, 2010)

This is my first radial 5 I built several years ago. I hope the 2 new ones run as good at the first
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lXtLwnNkob4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src


----------



## dreeves (Sep 12, 2010)

Rain Made it easy for me convince myself to get some more done on the engine.

I got the blanks made for the rods. In the chuck is the fixture to cut the rods.





The fixture holds the rods so I can do all the cutting around the outside. The matreial is .750 wide which allowed me to make two rods one on each side. I also made 3 in a row giving me 6 on the one blank and 4 on the other.





I then cut the shape with a .125 mill cutter.









This is what it looks like after I done on the mill. All that is needed is to round the ends.





Here are the first 5 done with the crank disk





Here is a picture of the complete set of parts in the cankcase









Thanks for looking thats all I got till I get some more time in the shop.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking good Dave.

Is there a reason why the end of one of those rods is different from the others?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 12, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Looking good Dave.
> 
> Is there a reason why the end of one of those rods is different from the others?



That rod must butt into the center of the crank disk to lock it in and create the master rod. Radial has to have a master rod.


----------



## winklmj (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking good! I struggle to make 1 cyl and piston match up. Can't imagine doing 10 of them.


----------



## dreeves (Dec 12, 2010)

Got somemore done on the Radial 5 engines im making. I got some .125 brass tube from the hobby store to make the transfer tubes. I bent them with a 90 degree on one end then cut them to length. I had a fixture to hold the tubes for soldering. I used that to mark for length. After I got all 10 tubes bent it was time to solder them. Did I mention I hate soldering.

Here is what I started out with






I put the fixture in a small vise and held it at an angle to be able the get the torch on the bottom of the fixture





I then mounted the small brass foot that will attach to the valve body. Its held with 2 2-52 SHCS.





I Then put the transfer tube and head on the fixture after applying flux on both. The brass block on the fixture is to make sure the tube is straight during soldering





Here is a picture after soldering





And the final picture is of the 30 pieces made into 10


----------



## joe d (Dec 12, 2010)

dreeves  said:
			
		

> Did I mention I hate soldering.



Well, for a guy who hates it, you've done a nice neat job... I like the jig, clever work :bow:

Cheers, Joe


----------



## dreeves (Dec 12, 2010)

Rudy did a great job when he drew the plans for this engine he includes all the fixtures to build the engine.


----------



## dreeves (Dec 20, 2010)

Well Its been 1 year since I started this Thread. I have been building the two engines for friends as time allows. I have then at about 90 percent done. 

I spent some time in the shop today and got the cranks done.





I then drilled and taped the holes in the rear of the valve body to hold it to the stand.









Im still waiting on the base parts which are being cut at a local school. I also need to cut the valve's which are a real pain to do. I need to order some .875 Dia steel rod to make them.


----------



## dreeves (Jan 5, 2011)

Its Alive well engine A is. :big: I finished the crank pins and put everything together the first time without oil and thats when there was a problem :wall:. I took everthing back apart and this time put oil on everthing. The next set of pictures are the second time back together.





















Well everything spins smooth so down the stairs I went. So here is Engine A which is going to my friend BOB W.
I Hope to get both complete within the few weeks. I will post more pictures of the parts when I break it down to clean the 2 engines to clean them.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uqOeLkgKlo0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## joe d (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks good, and sounds great! Thm: Thm:

Looking forward to seeing them both at once.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## cfellows (Jan 5, 2011)

That has better sound than some of the others I've heard. Did you do anything different?

Chuck


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 5, 2011)

I have seen (and heard) his other radials in person. They run nice. Sound amazing too. dreeves does some fantastic work.

Looks nice!

Eric


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 5, 2011)

Outstanding looks and performance. Thm: Thm:
Gail in NM


----------



## swilliams (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice Dreeves :bow: :bow: :bow: Any plans for a prop? If so will you make or buy it?

Steve


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks and sounds great Dave.
You've been busy since I saw you.


----------



## dreeves (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments. I need them after a long build. 

Chuck, I did not do anything diffrent but I agree the engine does sound better that the first one I built.

Swilliams, I will be using A 3 bladed plastic prop on both engines.

Thanks Eric its been awhile.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 6, 2011)

Real nice finish on those heads. How did you get them cleaned up so nice? Cleaning up soldered brass is not one of my strong suits.

Chuck


----------



## dreeves (Jan 6, 2011)

Chuck, I used a dremal tool with a soft cloth and polish. They still need some work.

Dave


----------



## Groomengineering (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice Dave! I've always liked this engine and maybe someday...... ;D

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## dreeves (Jan 28, 2011)

Got some more work done. I made a visit to the Williamson Free School where I was having some parts made for the engine. 


Here are the parts I picked up





Here are the new toys the school just got 2 haas mill centers









Here is a shot of the rest of the shop









Sure wish I had that shop as my own 

And here are 2 of the parts on the base





I hope to get more done on Saturday Till than


----------



## dreeves (Feb 6, 2011)

Got some more work done today on the Radial 5 engine. I made some parts for the base. Im not sure if I like it you what do you think?


Dave


----------



## nfk (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi,
The parts looks very nice, they mate very well with the engine.
The legs had rubber in the middle or are they painted black?

Norberto


----------



## dreeves (Feb 6, 2011)

Norbert , the black parts between the two pieces of alum. are corian to match the base

Dave


----------



## dsquire (Feb 8, 2011)

Dave

I like the looks of it. It carries on the theme from the upper mount. I give it 2 thumbs up.  :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## dreeves (Feb 19, 2011)

Well Engine A is almost complete. I have to make the parts to hold the prop and fininsh cleaning it up. Here re a few pictures of what I have done.











Here are a few with the wood base attached


----------



## metalmad (Feb 19, 2011)

Mate
 that is so classy
I love it 
Pete


----------



## dreeves (Feb 21, 2011)

I now working on engine B. Last night I got it about halfway put togrther. There are (65) 2-56 screws and (9) 4-40 screws. Here is A picture of most of the parts of the engine prior to starting the build up.






I also made 2 videos of engine A running I hope you like. P/S you can see my first Radial 5 in the back
The First is it running at speed. At least the speed I like :big:

http://www.youtube.com/v/aHBbvzglt3M

The Second is with it running at a lope. It sounds so good running this slow ;D

http://www.youtube.com/v/kauF8_gF154


----------



## cfellows (Feb 21, 2011)

It does sound good!

Chuck


----------



## dreeves (Mar 3, 2011)

This last weekend I got engine B running an on the new base. Here is a video of the engine running with engine A along for moral support.

object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2jByrRDF0Z8?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="

Here are all 3 together for a shot. Now I need to get the prop parts for engine B and I will be ready to have all 3 running together


----------



## frankydevaere (Mar 4, 2011)

Very, very , nice work :bow:


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, very nice indeed.  



 Ron


----------



## dreeves (Apr 1, 2011)

Well yesterday engine A went to its new home. I gave the engine to a greatful friend. Here is a picture of the new owner Bob Watkins.






And here is a picture of both of us






Next I need to complete engine B

Dave


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice work Dave, and very generous!

I'm still playing with the computer model you gave me and the build is high on my to do list.

 Dang honey-do's...


----------

